# Finally got my goldies for my 55 gallon



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

My Goldies - YouTube

There is a link to a video of my goldfish. I wasn't able to upload it onto here. As you can see the one is constantly pecking on the red cap. 

Is this normal pecking behavior for them? 
It has been going on since last night.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

they're super cute.
a dominance thing perhaps ?


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

I think so. I woke up this morning and my dad had the net and bucket out. First thought was oh my gosh they died, but I seen all so I asked what happened. He said they were fighting so I separated them for a while. I had to explain to him that I believe it is a dominance thing, they aren't biting just shoving.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

from what i observed in the video,this is mating behavior.


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh, this soon? I just got them lol.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

sandybottom said:


> from what i observed in the video,this is mating behavior.



Agreed


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

Will this continue or will the one finally just give up. I kinda feel bad for the one being pushed around constantly by the other. Gotta be annoying.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

this will continue throughout their lives.temperature is a trigger for mating behavior.has there been any changes in temp where you live?did you change the tank temp somehow?doing water changes?this is natural for them.make sure that you do not have any sharp plants or hardscape in the tank.they can sustain injury from these,opening the door to infection.


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

Well I just purchased them last night, I added them into a bucket and kept adding tank water to the bucket until I thought they were used to the water and added them to the tank. 

All the plants are a soft plastic, sand bottom, so I believe they should be fine. The one this morning did get shoved into the plant pretty good and I had to help it get back out.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

it is up to you.i would take the plants out until the chasing stops.


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

I might take them out when I get home if they are still chasing each other.


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

Well I believe there is eggs.


----------

